
Drop Bears are endemic Australian carnivorous koalas - werediver
https://australianmuseum.net.au/learn/animals/mammals/drop-bear/
======
werediver
They also prefer tourists [1].

[1] [https://www.australiangeographic.com.au/news/2013/04/drop-
be...](https://www.australiangeographic.com.au/news/2013/04/drop-bears-target-
tourists,-study-says/)

~~~
samizdis
But only on one day a year ;-)

------
simonblack
Government warning poster that is seen in most danger areas.

[https://i.imgur.com/QaEoKoA.jpeg](https://i.imgur.com/QaEoKoA.jpeg)

